# Tri Tip Fajitas



## Gary in VA (Jun 5, 2006)

Did a Tri-tip rubbed with a new Dizzy Pig rub this weekend and grilled some peppers and onions to go with it.  talk about some awesome Fajitas.

The tri-tip was a bit more done than I would have liked but still a bit pink and real juicy.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks damn good, Gary.  Everything is good in a taco shell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Whooo baby ~ I just gained 5 pounds!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahhhh... Fajitas.... 
Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good gary.  which dizzy rub did you use?



Chris gave me a sample of Raising the Steaks...  ohhhhh man.. good stuff on beef  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn #-o 
I had half of the Tri-Tip I grilled the other night still left #-o 
I wish I would have thought of that #-o  #-o 
Now that is a great   Gary :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 5, 2006)

Mighty fine!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 6, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Did a Tri-tip rubbed with a new Dizzy Pig rub this weekend and grilled some peppers and onions to go with it.  talk about some awesome Fajitas.
> 
> The tri-tip was a bit more done than I would have liked but still a bit pink and real juicy.



 [-X


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 6, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3c39mtsn]Did a Tri-tip rubbed with a new Dizzy Pig rub this weekend and grilled some peppers and onions to go with it.  talk about some awesome Fajitas.
> 
> The tri-tip was a bit more done than I would have liked but still a bit pink and real juicy.



 [-X[/quote:3c39mtsn]

Whut?? :eep:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

Gary,

Did you marinate the meat at all or just use the rub?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the invite there bro, I am only 45 min away from ya.  Looks good dude. =P~


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Gary,
> 
> Did you marinate the meat at all or just use the rub?



Just the rub.. I haven't marinated anything besides chicken in sooo long.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the invite there bro, I am only 45 min away from ya*.  Looks good dude. =P~




 #-o  I knew I forgot something friday night


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 7, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":2e21cq6t][quote="Gary in VA":2e21cq6t]Did a Tri-tip rubbed with a new Dizzy Pig rub this weekend and grilled some peppers and onions to go with it.  talk about some awesome Fajitas.
> 
> The tri-tip was a bit more done than I would have liked but still a bit pink and real juicy.



 [-X[/quote:2e21cq6t]



Whut?? :eep:[/quote:2e21cq6t]That's just .... WRONG!    Just don't do it again and we'll be OK :hug:


----------

